
Facebook will soon update code to nullify AdBlock Plus’ workaround - doctorshady
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/11/friendblock/
======
joobus
To be followed shortly by:

> Adblock Plus updates code to nullify Facebook's workaround of Adblock Plus
> workaround

------
flukus
How do they intend for ads to be human distinguishable but not computer
distinguishable?

To be human distinguishable there must be some style or content difference
that the browser is aware of.

~~~
jepler
why would it be a goal of FB for the ads to be human distinguishable from the
rest?

~~~
flukus
It's a legal requirement in some places, and they'll lose users otherwise.

------
doctorshady
And so the arms race begins. Or reaches it's peak. Whatever.

